# جمع مدعي عام



## OsamaAbdullah

سلام
ما هو جمع مدعي عام؟
شكراً


----------



## momai

وعليكم السلام ,
مجموعة الادعاء العام
أو ببساطة الادعاء العام
فكرت أيضاَ بالمدعين العوام لكنها لا تصلح على ما اعتقد ,ربما لأنني لم أسمعها من قبل


----------



## Xence

يبدو لي أن *المدّعون العامّون/المدّعين العامّين *هو الأكثر استخداما​


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً على المساهمة
لم أسمع بمدعون عامون أو بمدعون عوام من قبل.
ماذا عن محامي الادعاء العام؟
على كل حال فضلت استخدام الادعاء العام ببساطة كما اقترح Momai
شكراً.


----------



## momai

هي الأكثر شيوعا Xenceفي الحقيقة بالبحث في غوغل يبدو لي أنا الآخر أن اقتراحات  
"!لذلك "ما تستعجل


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

الأكثر استخداماً لا يعني أنها الأصح.
واستخدام الادعاء العام فقط مناسب في النص الذي أعمل عليه.
الوقت كالسيف صديقي 
شكراً Momai شكراً Xence


----------



## Xence

> الأكثر استخداماً لا يعني أنها الأصح



عبارة *مدعون عامون *صحيحة لغويا ولا غبار عليها .. عندما قلت الأكثر استخداما كنت أقصد "في الدوائر الرسمية" ، لأن المصطلحات التقنية قد تختلف أحيانا من قطر عربي لآخر
ويكفي هنا أن أستدل بمثالين على شيوع هذا الجمع : الأول من كتاب مؤلفه سعودي حول نظام القضاء الشرطي في الدول العربية ، والثاني صفحة من موقع رسمي أردني​


----------



## Bakr

Xence جمع "المدعي العام" ما قاله
المدعون العامون، وإن كان "الادعاء العام" يلائم السياق والترجمة فمن الأحسن استعماله...وجمع "محامي الادعاء العام" هو "محامو الادعاء العام" ولكن الرأي الأخيرلك، لا الصحة ولا التداول ولا الاستخدام أفضل من ذوق الكاتب أو المترجم..ـ


----------



## Xence

طبعا ، السياق هو سيد الموقف بالنسبة للمترجم ، لا جدال في ذلك .. لكن سؤال الموضوع ورد بصيغة نحوية محضة ، لذلك وجب إيفاؤه حقه من هذا الجانب ، عسى أن يفيد أعضاء آخرين​


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً على مساهمتكم جميعاً.
واتضح الأمر لدي الآن أكثر يا Xence.
شكراً لك على المساعدة.


----------



## cherine

هناك أيضًا صيغة: المدَّعون العُموميون.


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

المدعون العموميون أصح من المدعون العوام.
شكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## Xence

*المدّعون العموميون *مفرده *المدّعي العمومي *، وهي فعلا صيغة موجودة أيضا وإن كانت أقل تداولا​


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً Xence


----------

